# Has anybody tried lemon balm to relieve anxiety?



## Coastalfun (Mar 12, 2014)

Any knowledge or experience is appreciated


----------



## alacazam (Jan 6, 2014)

I have...I didn't like the effect it had. It seemed to calm me, but I got too distant/emotionally uninvolved, so I just felt out of it in my interactions with people. But different things work for different people, can't hurt to try. It'll wear off in a couple of hours, so just test it on a day when you have no pressing obligations.

For me what truly works is ashwagandha. L-Theanine is good too. Others to consider are Rhodiola, Gotu Kola, Inositol...


----------



## Coastalfun (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, alacazam


----------



## sagarg (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello,
Lemon balm  i am reading first time about this, is it really using for anxiety:clap...


----------



## LostAndFoun D (Feb 26, 2014)

I use valerian.


----------

